# 1994 Nitro 180fs Bass Boat for sale $3900.00



## Swerv (Nov 9, 2007)

1994 Nitro 180fs Bass Boat for sale $3900.00

Here is the link with pics ! :grin:

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=26692292&cat=147


----------

